# Seiko Analog Quartz Table with Pictures



## martback

I have not been able to find any summaries of early Seiko analog quartz calibers so I did a compliation of available sources and added pictures of the watches in my collection. The bracketed figures is accuracy measured in seconds per month unless otherwise stated. I have also added additional caliber designations, such as "36SQC" and a few bits and pieces of additional information that I thought might be interesting.

The period chosen is from the introduction of the Seiko Quartz watches until the end of the "Golden Era" of Seiko Quartz development in the beginning of the 1980s. With a few exceptions, Seiko never again tried to achieve the accuracy of the quartz watches of the late 70s and the early 80s.

The information in the table is not always consistent in the different sources so I have chosen the most reasonable where possible and listed the differing information where it has no been possible to choose. The dates stated below is the initial year of production for a series and certain calibers within a series may have been introduced in later years.

Unfortunately, the formatting on this and other fourms does not allow for tables or great legibility but I will try to make an excel version at a later time when corrections and additional information is available. Any corrections, comments or additions are very welcome posted to this post or sent to me by email. I will try to update the table whenever additional information so merits.

/ martin

SEIKO ANALOG QUARTZ CALIBER TABLE 1964-1980

1964, Crystal Chronometer, JPY 129,000

1969, 35 Series, Suwa, 3500 (5) caliber, 8,192 Hz, Quartz Astron JPY 450,000, 100 watches produced

1970, 35SQW, Suwa, 16,384 Hz, 1800 watches produced

1970, 36 series, Daini, 3600, 3602 and 3605 36SQC (5) calibers, 1000 watches produced, First CMOS

1971, 38 series, Suwa, 3800 (15), 3802 (15), 3803 38QTW (15), 3820 (15), 3823 VFA 38SQW (5) JPY 150,000, 3862 (20), 3863 QR (20), 3870 (10), 3883 Superior (2, 1) and 3819 38DQC duotime (10)

1972, 03 SQ series, 0300 caliber, 90 watches produced

1972, 39 series, Daini, 3922 VFA LED battery indicator (5) JPY 98,000 and 3923 VFA (5) JPY 98,000

1974, 41 series, Suwa, 4100 41QD (15), 4110A (15), 4110B (15), 4130A (15, 20), 4120 (15) and 4122 (15)

1974, 08 series, 0822 (15), 0823 (15), 0841 (15), 0842 (15), 0843 (10), 0852 (10) and 0853 King Quartz (10)

1975, 43 series, 4300 (20), 4301 (20), 4302 (20), 4303 (20), 4312 (15), 4316 (15), 4325 (15), 4326 (15), 4335 (15), 4336 (15), 4366 (10)

1975, 09 series, 0903 QZ (15), 0920 QZ (15), 0922 (15) and 0923 (15)

1975, 48 series, Suwa, 4821 48KQ First with 5 year battery life (10), 4822 (10), 4823 48KQW (10), 4826 First Solar Cell (10), 4840 (15), 4842 (15), 4843 48GQW (5, A10, B15), 4803 (15) and 4883 Superior (1, A10, B15)

1977, 75 series, Suwa, 7546 75SQ Type II (15), 7518 visually impaired (15), 7545 (15), 7548 (15), 7549 (15), 7550 (15) and 7559 with light (15)

1977, 79 series, Suwa, 7902 (15), 7903 (20, 15) and 7918 (20)

1978, 23 series, Suwa, 2320 (15) and 2340 (15)

1978, 92 series, Daini, Twin Quartz, 9256 92GQW JHQ system (10py)

1978, 99 series, Suwa, Twin Quartz, 9923 99KQW (20py), 9940 (10py), 9942 (10py), 9943 99GQW (10py), 9980 (5py), 9983 Superior (5py), 9920 (20py) and 9921 (20py)

1978, 93 series, Suwa, 9320 Super thin (0,9 mm) (15)

1978, 59 series, Daini, 5931 Eagle pulse correction circuit (15)

1979, 97 series, Daini, Twin Quartz, 9721 (20py), 9722 97KQC JHQ system (20py), 9723 (20py) and 9726 (20py)

1979, 60 series, Suwa, 6020 (15) and 6030 (15)

1979, 26 series, Daini, 2620 (15), 2621 (15), 2622 (15), 2623 (15), 2625 150 m diver (15), 2626 (15), 2628 (15), 2632 (15), 2633 (15) and 2639 (15)

1980, 96 series, Suwa, Twin Quartz, 9641 (20py), 9642 (20py), 9661 (20py), 9681 JHQ system (5py) and 9182 (5py)

1980, 94 series, Daini, Twin Quartz, 9441 (20py), 9442 (20py), 9443 94KQW (20py), 9481 (5py), 9483 Superior (5py) and 9461 94GQ (10py)

1980, 72 series, Daini, 7223 with alarm (15)

Pictures:

1964 - Crystal Chronometer









1971 - 3863 QR









1972 - 3923 VFA with box









1974 - 0853 King Quartz









1975 - 0920 QZ









1977 - 7559 with light









1978 - 9256 Grand Quartz









1978 - Superior Twin Quartz Box









1978 - 9943 Grand Quartz









Sources:

Seiko Quartz Table
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/net/homepage/shucal03.html

Pieter Doensen, WATCH. History of the modern wrist watch.
http://www.xs4all.nl/~doensen/index.html

Seiko Battery list
http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-batteries.pdf

The Seiko Book (Goods Press Special, Tokuma Shoten 1999)


----------



## Eeeb

Thanks! Nice info compilation. I've never seen anything like it on the net... This should be useful when looking for HEQ Seikos.


----------



## M4tt

> This should be useful when looking for HEQ Seikos.


:-d

I agree, that is a fantastic resource well done and thanks very much!


----------



## Fatpants

Great stuff, thanks;-)


----------



## petew

Many many thanks Martback. I know I will be referring to this table often.

Great work and that Superior Twin Quartz box was super cool!


----------



## Bruce Reding

That is a fantastic post. Thanks so much! (Great collection, too! :-!)

Jim and I have to get on the stick some time soon and start putting new threads in the "Meritorious Threads" or "References" stickies. This is definitely one of them.


----------



## garfre

Wonderful post Martin. If possible I would like assistance on determining the initial production date for some of the other "early" Seiko quartz caliber series -- especially 58, 71, 78 and 82. TZ has a Seiko caliber table, however it does not include quartz. Perhaps the first reference (Seiko Quartz Table) cited for your post would provide the info but I can't figure out how to translate it (the first column is apparently the year from 1969 into the 1990's). Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Gary


----------



## martback

Hi Gary, 

in the Japanese table, the first column is the year of intriduction and the second is the caliber number. The table is not complete but is usually has the first caliber of a series. As you can see, none of the caliber series that you have is listed in the table, nor do they appear in any of my Seiko books. I found a few examples of the 58 series on the web and that looks like a mid 70s caliber. I will search a bit more during the weekend and see what I can find.

/ martin


----------



## garfre

Thanks Martin. I've seen a couple of cal 5856 KQ on the auction sites. Also cal 8223 and 8229 that look more 1970's than 1980's. I have a "type II" with the symbol on the dial for quartz 7123-8100 with an S/N beginning with 8. It looks 1978 rather than 1988. Any help is appreciated. I've just started buying the vintage Seiko quartz a couple of months ago and have become very interested in them (have 11 so far). Gary


----------



## martback

Update - Type IIs like the 71 and the 75 series are usually late 70s (77-79). gmtplusnine did a good post on these; http://www.gmtplusnine.com/2008/06/07/seiko-type-ii-quartz-a-piece-of-history/. I found a 78 series on this page http://www.mr-coo.com/battery/seiko/seiko.html which also looks like late 70s (79-80). This site is in general a good source of info for 70s and 80s quartz watches with lots of pictures. Finally, the 82s, which I think are often SilverWaves, I would put at 1980-81. As long as you get the starting point more or less correct, there should not be any major problem in dating from the serial number as none of these watches would have been produced for 10 years.

/ martin


----------



## Eeeb

Great site! Thanks...


----------



## Bruce Reding

Most excellent adder, Martin. Thanks! :-!


----------



## garfre

Thanks Martin. Would you also place the 58 series in the late seventies? I see a 5856 KQ on your Mr. Coo site but did not note a date.


----------



## martback

The assymetric caseback and the separate battery lid dates the 58 series a bit earlier than the others. The one at Mr Coo has a serial from 1978 but I would put the start a few years earlier, probably 75-77.

/ martin


----------



## Torrid

"Light for indicating time in the dark"

Brilliant name!


----------



## mihaixp

Thank you very much for this post.


----------



## junlon

martback said:


> Sources:
> 
> Seiko Quartz Table
> http://www.ne.jp/asahi/net/homepage/shucal03.html


I could not read anything from this link. All I got are a bunch of stuff like "N�H�[�c�A�X�g����" from this website. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Eeeb

I guess what you did wrong is not being able to read unicode characters... I think the site is in the Japanese character set which is not commonly supported by browsers.


----------



## junlon

Eeeb said:


> I guess what you did wrong is not being able to read unicode characters... I think the site is in the Japanese character set which is not commonly supported by browsers.


You are right. I have to set "Character Encoding" to "Auto Detect" for "Japanese" to read this web.
"Auto Detect" for "Unicode" does not work.


----------



## Stoystown

Hi,

Thanks for the information on the thread SEIKO ANALOG QUARTZ CALIBER TABLE 1964-1980. I was looking for my Analog quartz caliber being used in another watch that is in my Jean Lassale "L" ultra thin and found it in a Credor (Seiko) thru your post of the URL to the Japanese web site. The caliber number in the Jean Lassale is 2F70A-5649. The caliber number in the Credor is 2F70A-5480.
Can you tell me the meaning of the second number after the dash in the caliber, or the date it was introduced by Seiko? 
I am also trying to understand the meanings of the small logos found on Seiko sub brands. I noticed in a photo on the Japanese web site the Daini Double Triangle/Lighting Bolt logo on the Credor after the caliber information. This logo also appears after the caliber attribution on the back of my Jean Lassale "L". Does the logo on the Credor have significance as to the manufacture of the Credor by Daini? I am trying to find information on how my Jean Lassale "L" watch came into being.

Any information as to the 2F70A quartz movement or of the meaning of the use of the Daini logo on these two watches will be appreciated. Or, do you know of an association between Seiko and Jean Lassale "L", beyond the use of Seiko's ultra thin analog quartz movement, (such as a manufacturing, and/or licensing agreement for my Jean Lassale "L" watch) before Seiko bought them in 1980? 

Regards,

Stoystown


----------



## Eeeb

Stoystown said:


> ...
> I am also trying to understand the meanings of the small logos found on Seiko sub brands. I noticed in a photo on the Japanese web site the Daini Double Triangle/Lighting Bolt logo on the Credor after the caliber information. ...
> Any information as to the 2F70A quartz movement or of the meaning of the use of the Daini logo on these two watches will be appreciated....


Welcome to the Forum and thanks for digging up one of our more interesting posts!

As I remember it, Seiko uses a small glif to indicate which factory made the watch. Maybe this is what you are seeing. (We have a post on this somewhere...)


----------



## Stoystown

Hi,

Yes the information came from the forum for Seiko, seiko Branding Dictionary


Reference Articles, FAQ, and Model Guides FAQ, Technical & Reference guide

from a posting from martback. If you want to see the photo of the glif, or logo, go

there. The glif indicates the manufacture of a watch at the Daini Seikosha 

factory I believe. That is what I am trying to verify.

Do you happen to know how to read the Seiko reference numbers? I read on-line 

that the location of the Seiko factory where the watch was made is in the reference 

mark JAPAN with a capitol letter after Japan. For instance "Japan A", Made in 

Japan, the letter A stands for the location of the Seiko factory. Does that sound familiar to you?

Regards,
Stoystown


----------



## Eeeb

Stoystown said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes the information came from the forum for Seiko, seiko Branding Dictionary
> 
> Reference Articles, FAQ, and Model Guides FAQ, Technical & Reference guide
> 
> from a posting from martback. If you want to see the photo of the glif, or logo, go
> 
> there. The glif indicates the manufacture of a watch at the Daini Seikosha
> 
> factory I believe. That is what I am trying to verify.
> 
> Do you happen to know how to read the Seiko reference numbers? I read on-line
> 
> that the location of the Seiko factory where the watch was made is in the reference
> 
> mark JAPAN with a capitol letter after Japan. For instance "Japan A", Made in
> 
> Japan, the letter A stands for the location of the Seiko factory. Does that sound familiar to you?
> 
> Regards,
> Stoystown


Beyond my knowledge... but there is a Seiko forum on WUS where some real experts hang. Give them a try!


----------



## clockace

i have a seiko quartz vfa as pictured. rectangular case, s/s, d/d, blue dial, with the little red flashing beacon in the upper right of the dial. with new 357 cells the light flashes but the watch does not run. is there something else that needs, could be done with this? it looks like it may be a beta 21 mov't.? peter


----------



## Eeeb

clockace said:


> i have a seiko quartz vfa as pictured. rectangular case, s/s, d/d, blue dial, with the little red flashing beacon in the upper right of the dial. with new 357 cells the light flashes but the watch does not run. is there something else that needs, could be done with this? it looks like it may be a beta 21 mov't.? peter


Seiko's support website has user manuals... I believe the calibre is on the caseback. That may show you need to short something to reset the microprocessor after a battery change.

It can't be a Beta 21 movement... Seiko and the Swiss had differing efforts to build early quartz watches.

Welcome to HEQ where hitting the bullseye is a regular experience...


----------



## Haqnut

martback said:


> Sources:
> 
> Seiko Quartz Table
> ƒLƒƒƒŠƒo�|Ž'-¿


 I have taken the 'liberty' of translating this link before it finally disappears. With all credit to the original author:

It reads:

START

"*Q**uartz watch* 
 Production start year 
 Caliber name 
Product name  Specifications (Variation)  Accuracy 
 (Monthly deviation)  Battery life 
 (Years)  Manufacturing  1969  3500  Quartz Astron  . 8 stone commercially available quartz watch the world's first  ± 5  One  S  1970  3605  11-inch Seiko Quartz Calendar  It is equipped with a practical use CMOS-IC the world's first  ± 5  Two  D  1971  3823  38SQW  7 stone second generation base caliber day date with Suwa  ± 5  One  S  1972  3922  11-inch Seiko Quartz Calendar  Equipped with a battery life display function of the improved first of 3605  ± 5  One  D  1973  3819  38DQC duo time  7 stone date Vice clock time difference correction function  ± 10  One  S  3883  38 Superior Quartz  And two seconds of monthly deviation ±, 7 stone realization date day of the week with a high accuracy of exceptional for its time  ± 2  One  S  1974  4130  Two stitches dress watch  2 stone two stitches dress watch first (3 stones) 
5 seconds hand movement (1 second)  ± 15  One  S  4823  48KQW King Quartz  Every 10 seconds regulating 7 stone quartz date day of the week with the first bearing the name of King  ± 10  Two  S  4843  48GQW ground quartz  7 stone quartz date day with the first bearing the name of the Grand  ± 5  Two  S  4883  48 Superior Quartz  7 stone implementation date day of the week for the first time with one second month difference ±  ± 1  Two  S  1977  4821  48KQ King Quartz  7 stone model was the first to achieve a 5-year battery life  ± 10  Five  S  4826  .  7 stone solar cell models with date day of the week with the first  ± 10  S  7546  75SQ type Ⅱ  4 stone a day on a date with  ± 15  Five  S  7903  79 Joyful quartz  Stone 5 a day on a date with  ± 20  Two  S  1978  2320  .  Thin 2.5mm thickness 
20 seconds hand movement 8 stone 2 stitches  ± 15  Three  S  9320  Ultrathin  20 seconds hand movement 13 stone two stitches ultra-thin 0.9mm thick  ± 15  One  S  9943  99GQW ground quartz  ± 5 stone model date with day of the week went to the first year difference display of 10 seconds 
Two equipped with crystal oscillator  Yearly variation ± 10  Two  S  9983  99 Superior Twin Quartz  Two mounted five stone crystal oscillator model date with day of the week in pursuit of the highest accuracy 5 seconds yearly variation ±  Yearly variation ± 5  Two  S  9256  92GQW twin quartz  While using the same two crystal oscillator, and realize the accuracy of the year 10 seconds difference ± proprietary in (JHQ)  Yearly variation ± 10  Two  D  5931  .  Drive pulse correction circuit of step motor 
It is equipped with a flat-screen for the first time (EAGLE)  ± 15  Two  D  1979  6020  .  10 seconds hand movement 8 stone 2 stitches (1 second)  ± 15  Three  S  7518  For the visually impaired Clock  2 needle 4 stones  ± 15  Five  S  7559  .  4 stone lighting device with a day on a date with  ± 15  Five  S  9923  99KQW King Quartz  Stone 5 a day on a date with 
Battery life with display  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  S  2625  26DVC  150m diver's specification  ± 15  Two  D  7223  Analog Alarm Clock  With alarm function  ± 15  Three  S  9722  97KQC King Quartz  JHQ method twin quartz  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  D  1980  6720  Cradle for analog clock  20 seconds hand moving two stitches ultrathin  ± 15  One  D  8420  .  20 seconds six stone hand moving two stitches  ± 15  Two  S  1981  9443  94KQW  The two equipped with a day on a date with 8 stone crystal oscillator  Yearly variation ± 20  Two  S  9461  94GQ  8 stone  Yearly variation ± 10 
Two  S  9483  94 Superior  8 stone date with day of the week  Yearly variation ± 5  Two  S  9681  96 Twin Quartz  JHQ method twin quartz  Yearly variation ± 5  Three  D  1983  1E20  .  5 stone 20 seconds hand moving two stitches for women ultra-small  ± 15  Two  S  7A07  .  A total of 30 minutes stopwatch 1/100 second  .  4700 
Time  S  7A48  .  30 minutes total of 15 stone 5/100 second chronograph  ± 15  Two  S  9063  .  Stone 5 year difference a day on a date with the first by (Twin mode) crystal oscillator TM  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  S  1984  5A70  Cradle  20 seconds six stone hand moving two stitches  ± 15  Two  S  V102  Aruba  Solar cell (battery-less)  ± 20  5C23  .  5 stone with alarm date 4 stitches  ± 15  Two  S  1985  9531  .  7 stone and yearly variation clock crystal oscillator by TM & IC correction  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  S  7C46  Professional diver  7 stone a day on a date with  ± 15  Five  S  7741  .  The yearly variation Clock by TM crystal oscillator  Yearly variation ± 20  2.5  D  1986  8T23  Impact  The hand-wound charging drive by the ultra-small built-in generator  ± 15  .  D  7C11  7C railway clock  7 stone  ± 15  Five  S  7C17  For the visually impaired Clock  7 stone two stitches  ± 15  Five  S  V602  .  World Time Dual Time Alarm 3 with a built-in motor  ± 20  Two  S  7F39  .  3 stone small needle needle day hand Sun Moon Phase 24:00  ± 15  Three  S  9562  La Salle  5 stone TM crystal oscillator date  ± 15  Three  S  1987  5E31  .  3 stone battery life display with  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  S  5G23  (5H system)  1 stone '10-cell-equipped date with day of the week  ± 15  Ten  S  7G21  (2Y0 system)  0 stones with LED lighting  ± 20  Two  S  7M22  AGS  5 stone skeleton of charge disk Bray with export-only Kinetic date  ± 15  75h  S  1988  5S21  .  7 stone Suibu hand movement  ± 15  Two  S  5T52  (7T system)  Alarm Clock for small world time city needle  ± 15  Two  S  7M42  AGS  5 stone charge disk Bray with Kinetic  ± 15  Three day  S  8M26  .  60 minutes total 60 minute timer with alarm 1/5 second mode switching mechanism chronograph with the world's first crown  ± 15  2.5  D  7T32  .  0 stone 30 minutes total Alarm Clock small small second hand date 1/5 second chronograph  ± 15  Two  S  7T52  .  0 stone minute hand second hand small date chronograph 1/100 second, 1/10 second when  ± 15  Two  S  9533  .  Stone 5 a day on a date with  Yearly variation ± 20  Three  S  9544  .  Stone 5 hour alone with modification  Yearly variation ± 20  Five  S  9572  Cradle  7 stone date  ± 15  Three  S  9581  Grand Seiko  7 stone  Yearly variation ± 10  Three  .  1989  9A85  .  5 seconds hand movement 6 stone 2 stitches 
Quartz commercialization 20th anniversary model  ± 15  Two  S  1990  5S42  .  8 stone Suibu hand movement date  Yearly variation ± 20  2.5  S  1991  3F31  .  5 stone  Yearly variation ± 20  Two  S  6M13  .  24-hour hand alarm function Full automatic search function day of 1400 to 2499 (two)  ± 15  Two  D  1992  3F81  Grand Seiko  5 stone  Yearly variation ± 10  Two  S  5M22  AGS  6 stone charge display Kinetic date 
Overcharge protection  ± 15  (The 3rd)  S  6M15  .  24-hour hand full auto calendar up to a total of 24 hours in 2099 (World in 23 cities) Chronograph 1/10 second (standard time, daylight saving time mode) Dilly alarm function World time function  ± 15  Two  D  5T72  Cradle  0 stone battery life display alarm clock small world time clock small city needle date  ± 15  Two  S  7T59  .  0 stone dual time 24 hour time difference correction calendar linked a total of 12 hours a day on a date with a small second hand chronograph 1/100 second  ± 15  Two  S  1993  9F83  Grand Seiko  The Ri sent nine stone 曜瞬 day, when a day on a date with 
Self-check function  Yearly variation ± 10  Three  S  2J41  .  Women's yearly variation Clock  Yearly variation ± 10  .  D  1994  3M22  AGS  6 stone overcharge prevention function Immediate start function kinetic date  ± 15  (The 3rd)  S  5M45  AGS  Kinetic date 24 calendar clock 7 stone work time difference correction charge level indicator overcharge prevention function Immediate start function  ± 15  (7 days)  S  7K36  .  0 stone 24 Clock time difference correction with alarm barometer pressure tendency meter date with moon phase  ± 15  Two  S  1995  4M21  AGS  Kinetic 9 stone status indicator overcharge protection  ± 15  (The 3rd)  S  1996  5K2J  Solar  Date hand the day hand 24 hour hand two stone solar cell overcharge protection  ± 15  (6 months)  S  1997  1M20  AGS  Two stitches 8 stone Kinetic 
20 seconds hand movement start indicator  ± 15  (3 months)  S  9F62  Grand Seiko  Feed September date stone instant 
Self-check function  Yearly variation ± 10  Three  S  1998  8F32  Perpetual Calendar  Full automatic function long-life battery-mounted fix unnecessary to 2100 Karinda driving by the yearly variation Clock ultrasonic motor according to the crystal oscillator (6 times that of conventional) TT196 high vibration  Yearly variation ± 20  Ten  D  4F32  Ditto for women  (Except battery life) Same as above  Yearly variation ± 20  Five  D  9T82  AGS  Sends 38 stone overcharge prevention function Immediate start function instantly date a total of 12 hours Date Kinetic Chronograph 1/10 second  ± 15  (One month)  S 
 _D of section in the body of the "manufacturer" means the old Suwa Seikosha old second Seikosha (Kameido factory), the S."_

STOP


----------

